# [SOLVED]Problem z rozpoczęciem instalacji na płycie P5K64 WS

## Zitan

Kupiłem sobie nowy komputer wraz z płytą główna Asus P5K64 WS z kontrolerem Marvell 88SE6121 PATA/eSATA no i okazało się że livecd i  nie posiadają odpowiedniego sterownika, a co za tym idzie nie można rozpocząć instalacji.

```
Activating udev

making tmpfs for /newroot

attempting to mount cd:- /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

attempting to mount cd:- /dev/hda

No bootable media found

could not find CD to boot, something else needed! 
```

Na płycie instalacyjnej dla Win XP znajduje się katalog z sterownikami dla linux-a z następującą zawartością.

 *Quote:*   

> 61xx-nonraid-source-1.0.0.9.tgz
> 
> Marvell-thor-redhat-fc6-1.0.0.9.tgz
> 
> Marvell-thor-redhat-fc6_x86_64-1.0.0.9.tgz
> ...

 

W jaki sposób rozpocząć instalację skoro płyta (live CD) nie posiada wsparcia dla płyty głównej... w jaki sposób użyć tych sterowników?, a jeśli nie można to jak rozwiązać ten problem?. Instalacja z użyciem innego systemyu odpada ponieważ wszystkie distro jakie miałem live CD tj. mandriva knoppix suse również nie chcą działać z tego samego powodu.Last edited by Zitan on Tue Oct 16, 2007 3:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

Szkoda, że nie kupiłeś DVD ze złączem SATA, ja się na taki zdecydowałem i nie mam już podobnego problemu... W kernelu 2.6.22 nie widziałem sterownika dla tego konkretnego kontrolera, choć Marvell tam jest (ale inne modele).

Spróbuj przenieść livecd na pendrive USB i odpal kompa właśnie z USB.

----------

## Zitan

Zajrzałem w Google i "wypluło" mi http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Small_Footprint_Gentoo_on_USB. Wszystkie HOWTO trzeba wykonać pod linuxem, a najlepiej Gentoo Linuxem. Chciałem uruchomić Gentoo z pod Virtual Boxa, ale ten nie obsługuje 64 bit no bo niby jak pod 32 bitowym Window$em. Następnie skorzystałem z tej instrukcji http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-gentoo-20070-install/, ale nie wiadomo dlaczego mój SanDisk Cruzer U3 Micro nie chce się bootować  :Sad: , tak źle i tak niedobrze. Będę musiał coś mi się wydaje poczekać na na 2007.1 albo dalej  :Smile: Last edited by Zitan on Thu Sep 27, 2007 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

Niekoniecznie, jak tylko się pojawi 2.6.23 to skończę składać swoje gentoo livecd i mogę ci udostępnić.

Poza tym możesz ściągnąć dowolną inną dystrybucję "live-usb", może Knoppix albo DSL (nie używałem)?

----------

## Zitan

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Niekoniecznie, jak tylko się pojawi 2.6.23 to skończę składać swoje gentoo livecd i mogę ci udostępnić...

 

Jak widać po ilości postów n00b ze mnie 100% tzn taki co mimo wszystko najpierw szuka a potem pyta wszędzie.  Jednak na razie moja wiedza nie pozwala mi na skonstruowanie samemu liveCD tym bardziej że nie posiadam dostępu do odpowiedniego komputera, więc jak udostępnisz mi liveCD w formacie *.iso do ściągnięcia i wypalenia będę Ci "dźwięczny" i w ogóle, itd  :Smile: .

----------

## mziab

Mam od niedawna płytę MSI z tym samym kontrolerem. Nadziałem się na dokładnie ten sam błąd. Jednak na swoje szczęście nie mam żadnych urządzeń PATA, tylko DVD-RW i dysk podłączone do ICH9. Zabootować system udało mi się dopiero za pomocą small-gentoo X. Choć jeśli masz napęd na PATA, raczej wątpie, by to pomogło. W ostateczności możesz spróbować sprzętowego obejścia - konwertera PATA->SATA.

----------

## mbar

Znalazłem takiego patcha http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/1/6/43

Postaram się po weekendzie nałożyć to na aktualną wersję "alfa" mojego livecd i udostępnić (na razie ma ok. 350 MB, wersja finalna ma mieć xorg + xfce4, ale to jeszcze nie działa, bo wziąłem xfce4 z cvs  :Wink: )

----------

## mbar

jesteś nadal zainteresowany moim livecd?

----------

## Zitan

Tak oczywiście! i to bardzo, podaj tylko namiary na plik i zaraz ściągnę.

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja jestem natomiast zainteresowany jak je wyklikałes, starałem się zrobić gentoo livecd na podstawie skryptów z liniux-live.org ale średnio mi to wyszło choc uruchomiło się. Wykonasz jakieś howto?

----------

## Zitan

Zgadzam się, ja też jestem za takim HOWTO. W robocie przydało by mi coś takiego, wszystko od razu na jednej płycie ustawione do własnych potrzeb.

----------

## mbar

Takie howto już jest, wszystko robię według tego http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch i działa. Anyway, w weekend wystawię moje livecd z kernelem .22 i patchem na tego marvella. livecd ma w tej chwili 512 MB, ponieważ chcę mieć takie z xorg, xfce4, compiz-fusion i akceleracją dla kart ati. (w sumie to już działa  :Wink:  )

================================================

No to ściągnij sobie: mbar-livecd-amd64-0.40.iso (506 MB)

Jest tam nieco zmieniony sterownik marvella, ale dużej nadziei bym sobie nie robił. Wiem, że .23 ma mieć jakiś nowszy, ale jeszcze chwilę trzeba poczekać  :Wink: 

Jakby był błąd to go tu wklej, zobaczę, czy coś innego się nie da wymyślić.

Na livecd są też xorg i reszta wymieniona powyżej, ale musisz mieć własny xorg.conf (na cd jest też jakiś autodetect, ale dla mojego X1950 nie działa, więc wgrałem sobie na cd własne configi i tyle). Są sterowniki do popularnych kart graficznych  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Zitan

OK ściągam i sprawdzam dam znać o ewentualnych problemach...

edit 07.09.07 16:26

...Jeśli chodzi o kontroler to wydaje mi się że jest ok

```

>> Loading modules

...

     Scanning for pata_marvell...pata_marvell loaded.

...

```

Niestety nie chce zadziałać

```
>> Activating mdev

>> Making tmpfs for /newroot

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda1

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda2

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda3

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda4

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda5

>> Atempting to mount media: /dev/sda6

>> Media found on /dev/iseries/vcd*

>> Determining root device...

>> Determining looptype...

!! Invalid loop location: /livecd.squashfs

!! Please export LOOP with valid location, or reboot and pass a proper loop=...

!! Kernel command line!

BusyBox v1.1.3 (2007.09.21-07:47+0000) Build-in shell (ash)

Enter 'help' for a list of build-in commands.

/bin/ash: can't access tty; job control turned off

/newroot #
```

----------

## mbar

Dobra, wrzuciłem teraz mbar-livecd-amd64-0.41.iso (526 MB).

jest tam kernel 2.6.23 z najnowszą wersją sterownika Marvell -- jak nie zadziała, no to musisz czekać dalej, albo kupić sobie napęd na SATA.

I jeśli odpisujesz, to nie rób EDIT, bo ten wątek nie wyskoczył mi na liście wątków zmienionych...

----------

## Zitan

Działa wyśmienicie jutro zacznę instalację. A Tobie mbar jeszcze raz serdeczne dzięki.

----------

## mbar

super  :Smile: 

korzystasz z xorg na tym livecd (Xgl też tam jest)? poprawię jeszcze parę rzeczy i wystawię to livecd w oddzielnym wątku.

dopisz [solved]  :Wink: 

----------

## Zitan

Pisząc "działa wyśmienicie" miałem na myśli to że mam podstawowe narzędzia i wsparcie dla tego nieszczęsnego kontrolera PATA - czyli mogę po prostu rozpocząć instalacje. Jeśli chodzi o xgl-a to nie działa i trudno się dziwić skoro robiłeś to pod ATI, a ja mam kartę Geforce-a. Przyznam się że skupiłem się na instalacji wszytko robię według podręcznika instalacji Gentoo więc X-y mi nie potrzebne.

----------

## mbar

nie, no jasne, ale jeśli skasujesz (po uruchomieniu livecd) mój xorg.conf to powinny działać zwykłe X-y w trybie 2D (z akceleracją 2D) na płycie jest większość sterowników do kart graficznych, w tym nv i nvidia.

lepiej mieć jednak okno firefoxa i terminal na jednym pulpicie, zawsze można pokręcić się po www podczas instalacji  :Wink: 

----------

## Zitan

Zmodyfikowałem Twój xorg.conf poleceniem 

```
xorgcfg --textmode
```

i rzeczywiście X-y się uruchomiły bez żadnego problemu. Przyznaje troszkę lepiej się pracuje w firefoxie niż w linksie  :Smile: .

----------

